# Great Judo Vid



## DeLamar.J (May 22, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gs_Ohp-j0zA&search=judo%201999


----------



## Makalakumu (May 22, 2006)

I've seen that vid before and I am always attracted by the ukemi of the judo players.  Competition certainly makes a clean fall difficult.  And some of those looked like they really hurt.  Like the seionage that tossed the dude onto his face.  I thought his body was going to keep going and snap his neck...


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 22, 2006)

nice clip
I saw some great techniques but it seemed a lot where also more brute force than technique
still very interesting  thanks


----------



## Henderson (May 22, 2006)

See this thread...

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32574


----------



## MA-Caver (May 23, 2006)

Nice one... I liked what that gal did to her opponent (a guy ...right?) by grabbing him and putting him on her back then going to her knees and then flip right over... didn't have no choice but to go over. Nice one!


----------

